# Wed Clovelley



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm thinking about it - this is the weather info I can find.

Might have to be a beach launch - wind not too bad - did someone mention rain??

Woppie


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a goer dependent on the weather. What time are we meeting??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive regained my strength!!! ANd I feeel WONDERFULL!!!!

CU THERE


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

0410 it is then.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

does someone have some sort of sane perspective on the Southerly wave direction (straight to the ramp if you are insane enough to actually call it a ramp?!?!?), the wind and the rain? What about a beach launch? If it is ok then so be it! The rain seems to be setting in intermidadly (definate sic?) for the next 2 weeks....that doesn't seem to be a problem to me but what does rain and wind do to Kingies? I am top, mid and deep diving prepared this time rather than the 3 cm last time. Rain, swell and wind don't bother me but the skull cracking landing is a little like roullete to me....

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi JT,

it is definitely not the best angle for the swell to come in at but you never know until you get there.
The other option is the north corner of coogee beach, a bit of a drag across the sand but usually an easy launch.
If you are with others i would just check the ramp and then head for gordons beach.

can't make tomorrow,
good luck everyone


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm out for tomorrow too many meetings at work where I have to be functional. 
Have fun out there in the morning


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm packed and ready to go - if I don't see anyone at the 'ramp' I'll drive around to Gordon's, but I expect I'll be there close to 4.15.


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

SMS'd Gatesy not long ago. I'm out unfortunately :evil: :evil: - flat battery in the car i suspect (found out moving it onto the driveway, better than tomorrow morning before or after the fish!!). Have to wait for NRMA at some point / public transport tomorrow to work :evil: :evil:


----------

